# Dog walkers, and Pet sitters in Kent



## waginnwalkin (Sep 6, 2012)

Wagin-N-Walkin is a new service starting up in Kent. 
We offer dog walking and pet sitting services to anyone who needs it, and also offer a pet taxi service for those of you who are otherwise unable to get to appointments.
we would love for you to take a look at our webpage and let us know if you are interested or have any tips for us.

Contact us now on 07724655312 or 07743049721


----------



## Lenkaxini (Sep 18, 2012)

maybe in Kent dog walking is new. But my boarding in Washington has built this service for years. We have a lot of experience on this


----------



## MummytoKitty (Sep 28, 2012)

waginnwalkin said:


> Wagin-N-Walkin is a new service starting up in Kent.
> We offer dog walking and pet sitting services to anyone who needs it, and also offer a pet taxi service for those of you who are otherwise unable to get to appointments.
> we would love for you to take a look at our webpage and let us know if you are interested or have any tips for us.
> 
> Contact us now on 07724655312 or 07743049721


Wow, I was very interested to see this post and look at your website. I have been thinking for a long time about starting up a dog walking service here in the south west between the hours my children are at school. I am very interested in dog behavioral and training dogs. Basically spending time with them. Not sure how to start it all off though. Nice to see others doing it. :thumbup:


----------



## Petsbestfriend (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, I run a design and marketing company and set up a pet sitting business for my fiancée, she now fits it in around the school run and makes a good living just working part time. I can help you set something similar up if your interested? Dan


----------



## Petsbestfriend (Sep 27, 2012)

MummytoKitty said:


> Wow, I was very interested to see this post and look at your website. I have been thinking for a long time about starting up a dog walking service here in the south west between the hours my children are at school. I am very interested in dog behavioral and training dogs. Basically spending time with them. Not sure how to start it all off though. Nice to see others doing it. :thumbup:


Hi, I run a design and marketing company and set up a pet sitting business for my fiancée, she now fits it in around the school run and makes a good living just working part time. I can help you set something similar up if your interested? Dan


----------

